# A Weekend at Jarlicker's



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

We got to Mac's on Fri and all BG was the day before and the ride down was he wasn't gonna shoot and didn't want to shoot on Fri....if that's the case then what the heck are you going in your bow case for? :noidea: Maybe it was the fact that Mac has a 90m range in his back yard  and yes Grimace you do have to "cut" to hit from that 70m stake...but don't worry Mac I am not telling the cut so you still have the "home field advantage" :zip:

and unlike Sarge it only took me about 15 mins to be back on the Segway.....Mac said he was shocked I waited that long :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I didn't really take any pics on Sat morning before we went out...actually none but this one of Jarlicker trying to get the first spine tester to work on Spoons ACCs while we waited for 3DShooter to show up 

then....the torture began with #1...everyones favorite the 50 :doh: thanks Joe...I don't know who hates this target more....me or the gnome 18 on Sat and 16 on Sun


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #2 and #3*

everyone's other favorite....the 30 :doh:

#3 the bunny....I have a good mark...NOW :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #4 and #5*

a slight up hill 45  and FINALLY I get a 20 on the board 

#5 is the 65...20ed that sucker too  Spoon ,ove your dome piece :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #5 and #6*

more of # 5.....

#6....one of Jarlicker's babies.....the 45 WU. I loved this target. I 19ed it both days....the sun got me on the last shot on Sat and I refused to do a BG and let down 3 times or more one arrow :zip: on Sun I moved my sight the wrong way for some reason and shot the 35 for 45 :doh:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Joe wasn't near that mean spirited when he shot fingers.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #7 and #9*

last one of #6...

and then we cross the road and get to fight the dust and the wind on the 35 Fan :thumbs_do :chortle:

then #9 the 20...

I forgot to take a pic of #8...it';s the 15 :doh:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

don't forget the best 2 pics of the week end. I know they're just "mental" pics, but I'll help you along


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> a slight up hill 45  and FINALLY I get a 20 on the board
> 
> #5 is the 65...20ed that sucker too  Spoon ,ove your dome piece :chortle:


Thanks Bro. I needed to check for ticks anyway.:mg:

That side looks clean.:chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #12*

Spoon and 3DShooter flinging arrows at #9 with X Hunter looking on

and I forgot #10 and #11 also :doh: #10 is the 80 and #11 is the 25


#12 is the 55 though wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #13*

the 60....liked this target nice and straight forward....I will take a 19 on this one all day long and I did both days


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #14*

and we close the half with the 40


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

a couple more from #14


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #15 and #16*

44 yd....a nice little down hill shot :wink: Were is the bottom of the target :noidea:

and the evil one....the bunny...if you shoot this course......pay respect to this target my friends....cuz it's gonna kick your butt if you don't :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and more of the evil thing


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

That looks like tons of fun


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #17*

the 28 fan....this target is the reason that someone in the group shot a 550 instead of a 555 :doh: it's also the reason that they went home with one less X10...seems that X10s and PINE trees don't play well together....X10s don't do well when they hit the target side ways....:doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #18*

this one is the 48 yder.....a good little up hill to this one.....I did like this target.... 19 on Sat and 20 on Sun 

this is also the target I hear that Prag wasn't to rename Bullet Proof


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

a couple more on #18


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #19*

23-20...this target is not short people friendly by the way....at least not the shots from 23 anyway....I know Kstigall would be SCREWED on this one if he shot a long stab. My stab was resting on the ground while I was loading arrows.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

Thats got to be the coolest course I ever seen ! I would love to shoot that !


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #20 and #21*

and the target that started my demise :doh: dag on 16 ukey:

#21 is the 35 fan.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jarlicker here is the arrow I was telling you about that may be missing from the ranges collection


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target @22*

Mac and Ron Meadows taking a break....well Ron's day was over at this point but I won't get into that :chortle:

and the 15-14...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #23 and #24*

70 WU.....is it just me or is there always wind blowing on this target? :doh: I guess that's why he puts the FITA bales on this one 

24 is the 32 fan...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

a few more from #24


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #26*

ooopppss the first card is for the target in the last post the 53 wu:doh:

64 WU is # 26...and in case you didn't know if you forget to set your sight going from the 53 to the 64.....at 64 yds shooting with a 41yd sight setting isn't going to work in your favor :doh: cost me a PB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #27*

this target is the 19/17...and this one is a butt kicker also if you get the wrong draw on the stake.....the footing isn't what you would call "good" :nono:

Sarge caught up to us on this target....glad to not see that funky looking blue and yellow thing he had been shooting :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Target #28*

down hill 40...this maybe the only one I smoked both times other then the 15s and 20s :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and good ole Jarlicker......Thank You...Come Again :darkbeer:

on a side note....after I took the picture of the scoreboard I realized that someones score should have had an * next to it....there are no make up shots for shooting the wrong target bubbleguts :nono:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Great pics and what a GREAT time was had by all:smile:


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

great coverage on what looks to be a very nice range...love the bunny!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> don't forget the best 2 pics of the week end. I know they're just "mental" pics, but I'll help you along


 and the face you made telling that story :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Great pics and what a GREAT time was had by all:smile:


I will post the rest tomorrow....still have pics from the animal round and from Sun left :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Way to go Hornet - great pix!!! I'll find some way today to get the 30 or so I took posted as well.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice looking place to shoot. However; is NC math always like that? Look at Post #31 Dion Swaney score "550" looks pretty good shooting up there with Brad. Unless that was handicapped, 230+220= 450 here in VA :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Nice looking place to shoot. However; is NC math always like that? Look at Post #31 Dion Swaney score "550" looks pretty good shooting up there with Brad. Unless that was handicapped, 230+220= 450 here in VA :wink:


We gave him the extra points for walking the whole of DCWC (including the animal range) and complaining less than the rest of us...Dion has a prostetic leg from above the knee down...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Awesome pictures and range*

Wish more would see pictures of field events. I think many would shoot it more and support it. 

Thanks for posting. Nice range for sure.
Good luck to all at Yankton

DB


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Wish more would see pictures of field events. I think many would shoot it more and support it.
> 
> Thanks for posting. Nice range for sure.
> Good luck to all at Yankton
> ...


We have a field archery pic sticky above and there are tons of threads in here chock full of pics.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks for the pics there Hornet.  Those are the largest...and nicest target signs I have ever seen. :thumbs_up

Now...where are the scores?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Nice looking place to shoot. However; is NC math always like that? Look at Post #31 Dion Swaney score "550" looks pretty good shooting up there with Brad. Unless that was handicapped, 230+220= 450 here in VA :wink:


I noticed that right after I took the pic....I made the correction and we added an * to someone elses score. :wink:

I was going over the scores and thought man Dion burned it up....wait who the heck is this Dion....the only Dion I know of here isn't posting a 550....then Spoon and I looked at the half scores :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Thanks for the pics there Hornet.  Those are the largest...and nicest target signs I have ever seen. :thumbs_up
> 
> Now...where are the scores?


They are great signs....I zoomed in tight on them for the most part but they are bigger then most you can't say you didn't know the yardage :chortle:

Scores.....they are in the last pic :doh: and also some in the other thread. 

Not everyone shot a full round on Sun so there aren't any scores from that....and on the board only halfs were posted for most on Sun. The animal round scores weren't posted it was more of a just go out and shoot type thing.....my group, Lucas, Bubbleguts and X Hunter didn't even finish our round because we didn't want to get left behind and have the long walk back so we stopped after 16 or 17.....but the 2 of us were tied for the lead and from what everyone else said score wise I think maybe one person had one more dot then the 2 of us did with there full round. We were kind of messing around giving Lucas and Bowgod bonus shots so the could try and catch back up :chortle:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I understand*



IGluIt4U said:


> We have a field archery pic sticky above and there are tons of threads in here chock full of pics.


 Many dont ever come into the field forum and miss out on some good pictures and may never realize what field all about. 
DB


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Finally found my camera cable so the few pix I took will follow shortly. As Hornet said in his first post, this shoot is all about friends getting together, having good fun/fellowship, and shooting a lot of arrows.

Some folks came on just Sat. while others were there both Sat. & Sun. A few of us actually spent the night at DCWC. Had planned to camp, but the A/C in the club house was way too tempting to fore go. Dion did camp in his pickup but 5 of us Hornet, BowGod, Grimace, Jarlicker, and myself sleep in the fine 71 degree "angel breath" of the club house. 

I was first (as usual) at the club on Sat. - think I got there around 7 AM. Walked out on the practice range and what do I find on one of the benches? Guess when you're National Champ and get everything given to you :shade: you don't need to keep up with your stuff.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic has NEVER got up this early - guess having house guest the night before in the new Hilton East makes for an early riser (especially when you consider who the house guest were). But what in the world does he have in that coffee cup? Wonder if Spoon wished he'd covered the top of his head by Sunday afternoon?










Folks start to gather on the practice range










Jarlicker pulls out a vintage spine tester. BowGod can't believe they even had such a thing "back in the analog days"










Our group started on the back 14 and on the first target BowGod shoot one arrow thru the vane of another.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SilverDollar gets "educated" by BowGod & Grimace









How can a man that cooks so good lose so much weight in one year?









BStingers were everywhere


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dion takes a lunch break









So does Treaton - one little boneless chicken breast the 1/2 gallon of ice cream









Prag Jr shows up and joins Lucas & LoneEagle at the picnic table.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I am SO SORRY, but did not get these names, but, what can I say other than great way for a father and daughters to spend a day. BTW: Sure thought I had a pix of the girls and their ice cream. Anyway - they sure seemed to enjoy it.


















TANC looks to the heavens for some relief


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Carson guards the ice cream freezer while Ron & Bobby wait for him to turn his back









Grimace & BowGod take aim









There were actually 4 arrows shot at the bear. Sarge is in the leg - judged yardage a bit short. I'm on the left and a little low - Grimace hits the 10 ring. In the background you can see Grimace heading in the woods to look for BowGods arrow - he judged this at 45 yards and it was actually 37. They did find "part" of the arrow


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mac takes my grandson Alcy for a Segway ride


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

See what happens when you turn your back on the ice cream. 










And what more reward could we ice cream suppliers ask for.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Jarlicker & LoneEagle take aim Sun on the 20 yarder










And so does myself and Dion


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

In Jarlicker's own words: "I would like to take this time to thank my sponsors"









Armpit in the camera









Dion gets the Hooter from 80 YARDS!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Jarlicker & LoneEagle shoot the 23-20 on the back half. Just hope a sudden rain storm doesn't fill up the ditch









SilverDollar joins us Sunday on the back half, tagged along and even shot all the targets until he had to leave us for the "DCWC new member safety class" at the club house. Great to have you join us SD. BTW: Not bad form for someone who hasn't shot in 30+ years and just got set up the morning before.










Martin / Hoyt / Martin / Hoyt


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I told you...no photobucket...


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Great pics ya'll, thanks for sharing! :darkbeer:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pics.. One day hopefully we'll get field archery participation back up and drawing for week end fun shoots again..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I told you...no photobucket...


It'll give you something to do this evening when you get home. 



JayMc said:


> Great pics ya'll, thanks for sharing! :darkbeer:


It simply was a great time had by all who came. Like any archery get together, the pix, as great as they are, can't do justice to actually being there. Looking forward to the rest of Hornet's pix. Also talked to Prag Jr. a little bit ago. She has a lot of pix from Sat. as well. Not many of actual archery but should be a lot of the beautiful lake at DCWC and the fun she had with her group.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> It'll give you something to do this evening when you get home.
> 
> 
> 
> It simply was a great time had by all who came. Like any archery get together, the pix, as great as they are, can't do justice to actually being there. Looking forward to the rest of Hornet's pix. Also talked to Prag Jr. a little bit ago. She has a lot of pix from Sat. as well. Not many of actual archery but should be a lot of the beautiful lake at DCWC and the fun she had with her group.


:nyah::bartstush:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

This is fabulous. Do you guys own the property the range is on??????:teeth:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Awesome*

Now that looked like it was a blast.

More should go shoot a field round
DB


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

psargeant said:


> We gave him the extra points for walking the whole of DCWC (including the animal range) and complaining less than the rest of us...Dion has a prostetic leg from above the knee down...


If 100 points for not complaining were given as an incentive to everyone, that would be the quietest archery range on the planet.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> Many dont ever come into the field forum and miss out on some good pictures and may never realize what field all about.
> DB


You post were you want to post we do the same.....there are no FITA shoot pics or 3D pics outside of their forums for the most part. Hunting pics are in the hunting forum. 

There have been threads posted in other forums and just like when you post 3D pics in the Gen Forum within hours they are 50 pgs back.....I saw your thread from Sun shoot yesterday....found it on about page 10 looking for something else. :doh:

Guess how long the thread with pics from Nationals stayed on the first 5 pages....about 2 hours after every bump. 

Most of the people that don't shoot field or haven't been exposed to it have no shoots or few shoots in their area. They are areas like down your way that all they shoot for the most part is 3D.....you have what maybe 5 shoots at most all year? I have already been to 5 or 6 shoots in the past month and missed 2 because of weather and sick kids....bring someone to a shoot that doesn't shoot field if you want to introduce them to it....or get the clubs to actually hold field shoots. 

People can see all the pics they want and get interested....if they have no place to try it.....

My pics will be posted in the field forum....which is the forum that myself and others wanted created so that we could actually talk about shooting and having fun. I take my pictures to share with my friends here that are field shooters....the people that will enjoy them the most.....I post indoor pics in Gen Pop...field pics go here. 

Like someone said there are tons of pics in this forum and there is even a sticky thread....they are more likely to be seen by others just by looking at the titles of the lead thread in the forum....if you found it I'm sure others can as well....if I want the pics seen in the other forum I would have to title the thread what color strings....check out my new bow aint she pretty....what's better PSE or Hoyt....my shop sucks and they ripped me off....who's strings are best.....how fast is your Alphaburner....your bow sucks or how's my form otherwise it wouldn't get seen.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Many dont ever come into the field forum and miss out on some good pictures and may never realize what field all about.
> DB


Yes, that is a shame, but... we have many subforums on AT to cover the different aspects of archery. If we post it all in general archery or bowhunting, most would miss it totally, as the threads go page by page in minutes during the busy part of the day.. 

Venture out of genpop once in a while and you'll find tons of actual good info, rather than the bashing threads that predominate the keyboard archers of that forum. 

The field archery crowd, for the most part, uses this forum for Field specific information... that was it's intent and it's used daily for that purpose. :nod:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> If 100 points for not complaining were given as an incentive to everyone, that would be the quietest archery range on the planet.


only people missing a large part of their leg...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> This is fabulous. Do you guys own the property the range is on??????:teeth:


The land is owned by the Durham County Wildlife Club where archery is just one of the "outdoor" disciplines enjoyed. For the shotgun shooters there's trap, skeet, and sporting clays. There's also a pistol range. In addition there's a reasonably sized lake with lots of fish (if you know how to catch them). 

This club is over 50 years old. I don't know the exact dates, but the club started at a different location. Back in the 60's or 70's IBM came to what would later become the Research Triangle Park (RTP) and really wanted the land the club was on. In exchange IBM bought the current land far away from the RTP and paid for the move including building the club house, shotgun & pistol ranges. Now the RTP is all around the club and the land is "extremely" valuable; however, I don't think it will ever be sold.

Jarlicker moved to the area from NY about 10 years ago. At that time the only archery at DCWC were a few worn out 3D targets and a few hay targets. He has SINGLE-HANDEDLY built the archery to what it is today - 14 practice targets - 14 Field/Hunter/Animal front half targets - 14 Field/Hunter/Animal back half targets & 14 Animal targets at the back of the shotgun range. Each of the 14 front and 14 back targets can be set up 4 different ways for the Field targets - so what you shoot this time at DCWC may not be at all what you shoot the next time. Case in point - "that" Birdie target also has markers for 20 & 25 yards. Both the 60 or 65 on the back half can be set for the 80 WU - each requires you to stand on a platform to even see the target. On the front half that 35 Fan in the "dust bowl" can also be shot as the 45 WU also requiring short people to stand on something to even see the target - the 40 yard shot requires you to stand in the middle of the road (private road). I've been telling you folks all along - "Jarlicker is evil". :shade:

The club has nearly 1500 members this year. The first Sunday of each month is for new members to sign up and take the safety course. This week while we were finishing up the Extravaganza there were 4 new members that took the test to become "archery certified". Granted 99% of the members that shoot archery never go on the Field course - they are content to shoot the practice targets. But thanks to Jarlicker they can shoot from 10 yards to 80 yards from the same line.

For some reason a lot of folks even from NC just won't come to DCWC to shoot Field with us. I believe it is because folks think that we a bunch of "stuck-ups" that would shun country folks, but I think all who came this weekend can testify that no one was shunned or that anyone at DCWC was "stuck-up". It really is a shame that we can't get more folks to come enjoy what we have.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

No one is stuck up but there should be mobile "facilities" at the target the absolute furthest from the club house on the back 14 targets.....JUST SAYIN'!!!!!! 



pragmatic_lee said:


> The land is owned by the Durham County Wildlife Club where archery is just one of the "outdoor" disciplines enjoyed. For the shotgun shooters there's trap, skeet, and sporting clays. There's also a pistol range. In addition there's a reasonably sized lake with lots of fish (if you know how to catch them).
> 
> This club is over 50 years old. I don't know the exact dates, but the club started at a different location. Back in the 60's or 70's IBM came to what would later become the Research Triangle Park (RTP) and really wanted the land the club was on. In exchange IBM bought the current land far away from the RTP and paid for the move including building the club house, shotgun & pistol ranges. Now the RTP is all around the club and the land is "extremely" valuable; however, I don't think it will ever be sold.
> 
> ...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> No one is stuck up but there should be mobile "facilities" at the target the absolute furthest from the club house on the back 14 targets.....JUST SAYIN'!!!!!!


There's plenty of foliage to hide yourself in and I've heard that any plant with 3 leaves in a cluster makes really good "striking material".


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

those are all great pictures...thanks for posting them up.


If anyone has any comments about how to straighten myself out, please say so...looking at my it looks like I am leaning back on one hip, something I tend to do standing in the kitchen a lot...also i think I need to try and relax my shoulders more, like Brown Hornet suggested...when I get tired, I think I tend to hunch up my shoulders a bit...


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Great pics. Hornet and Prag. Really hatin I missed this but I also missed my own clubs shoot due to working fri-sun graveyard shift. 

I can't believe I have the exact same bowpress as you guys, don't know if that is good or bad, but it works!! 

Also the dude with the 2 girls in the picture is Gene Underwood and his daughters April and Erica. Gene actually came down to our course sunday and won the outlaw class. 

Looks like a great turnout, the word is def. spreading about your top notch club and range. Hope to see yall soon!!!!!


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Man what a great looking range and i LOVE arrow in target pics  thanks for my new desk top BH


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

NCSUarcher said:


> Great pics. Hornet and Prag. Really hatin I missed this but I also missed my own clubs shoot due to working fri-sun graveyard shift.
> 
> I can't believe I have the exact same bowpress as you guys, don't know if that is good or bad, but it works!!
> 
> ...


Gene was affectionately tagged "Mean Gene" back when barn shoots at OBTs were a regular thing, so some would know him by that. And he did win the Outlaw class at Montgomery on Sunday. I think field on Saturday prepared him for the long shots on Sunday. Funny thing was he wasn't very good at the short ones on Saturday, but he didn't get any of those on Sunday anyway.  But we didn't mind the length. We like it.

He actually shot two different bows Saturday and Sunday. Saturdays bow was only halfway setup for Field just hours before coming down. Not his venue of focus.

For the record, his oldest daughter April in the picture beats both of us nearly every 3D shoot now.  And she did Sunday. So where do the kids shoot from on a field course ? I guess the cub stake now that I think about it. We'll get her to give it a try.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

silverdollar77 said:


> those are all great pictures...thanks for posting them up.
> 
> 
> If anyone has any comments about how to straighten myself out, please say so...looking at my it looks like I am leaning back on one hip, something I tend to do standing in the kitchen a lot...also i think I need to try and relax my shoulders more, like Brown Hornet suggested...when I get tired, I think I tend to hunch up my shoulders a bit...


This coming from somebody who also just got back into archery after a long layoff. The number one thing you can do for yourself right now is to shoot as much as possible. Build the muscles back up and start getting a feel for your equipment. Once the muscles are there, and you start getting to know your equipment, making small changes to your form (ie your grip, or anchor, etc etc) will become a lot easier. When I first started shooting again every shot felt a little different, so I needed (and still do) to work on making my current shot totally repeatable before I worried too much about making changes to it if that makes sense.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Time for round 2  

When we finished up on Saturday it was time to run out and shoot the animal round.....most had finished up a good bit of time before my group did since Spoon, X Hunter and I were waiting for 3DShooter to show up....then we hung out for about 45 mins or so at the half way point :doh:

But either way we had a good time....my group for the animal was bubbleguts, lil' Lucas, and X hunter.....

and for the record....X Hunter said there was no way that lil Lucas was gonna beat him since he was up on us through about 8 targets...I told him we would jump him or cut his string if he stayed in front of us long enough  well we didn't hurt the little guy....but Hornet came up with some other ideas....like offering "bonus" dots for hitting the Moose in the wang at 53 yds that ZERO hurt :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Loneeagle is gonna kill me for this pic 

Jarlicker and X Hunter.....

Bubbleguts...could that belt get any tighter? It almost looks like a weight lifting belt on him doesn't it 

Prag and Spoon....time to pull up the marks on Archer's Mark

Does Grimace EVER stop grinning?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Prag you should have already had your sight set....hurry up 

I guess Sarge decided that it was a good idea to coordinate his colors......

Grimace that just doesn't look right :zip:

Dion putting in work


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

lil Lucas on #1

and about the last we saw of the others.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter not showing us how he broke the animal round record at Nationals :doh:

Get out the way BG we will see them when we get there in a second.....

lil Lucas on the Wolf....this is the one target that SOMEONE had to step up and shoot another arrow on....

and for the record it wasn't me, X Hunter or Lucas :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

what kind of person would be so evil that they would shoot a wolf in the foot :noidea:

I'll tell you what kind of person......

and while were picking on my boy bubbleguts.....here is the pic to go with that 3D target Prag was talking about


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter shooting his out of spec Hoyt :chortle:

3 Dots on javi....yes BG it's out 

X Hunter shooting the big arse "chicken" and yes we both got a dot :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

lil Lucas trying to climb back in it.....

Jarlicker actually got to shoot an arrow this weekend 

Prage getting ready to miss another dot :doh:


then we called it quits so we wouldn't get left


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

after folks went and got some grub we also did a little night fishing.....I am not a sit on my butt and bank fish kind of guy as everyone probably figured out by all of my pacing back and forth.....so it was time to bust out some top water baits and lay it on everyone......

Hornet Vs Bowgod and Grimace.....they went down 6 bass to 2 :wink:

and yes Bowgod was fishing in his "jammies" 

and for the record....the bass Grimace caught was bigger then it looked...he just made it "look" smaller :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY....

a new group and more fun....Hornet, Bowgod, Spoon, Grimace and Steve......note to self....don't let bubbleguts pick the half we start on next time....you don't start on the harder half :doh:

we let X Hunter, Ron M, and lil Lucas jump in front of us since they had to take off and get their trailer out of dodge.....

Check out the bend in those VE limbs.....X Hunters out of spec bow looked like a long version of my Katera XL....and he also used it to clean the "tough" half on Sunday and rush through the 2nd half to finish with a score of 556 that tied the course record :clap: 

Ron actually started on the back so he could get a full round in for the weekend since there were no facilities for him on Sat :chortle: But he is also shooting the Frankenbow that he and X Hunter had been working on.....Hoyt didn't make this one either....XT 3500s and spirals so I guess this bow won't shoot either


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Now....if you notice bubbleguts sight is pulled in rather close....now go back and look at the pics from the day before....the other 8 of us noticed it but he didn't :doh: It's amazing what sucking your sight in 7" or so will do to your arrow impact at 44 yds :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon was really liking the bow he decided to switch to on the 2nd half on Sat :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Big Steve doing his thang

The Purple People Eater....well it hasn't really ate anyone yet....but one day it will :wink:

and I told you the dude doesn't stop smiling.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

now these are the only pics of me shooting on the weekend that I know of unless Grimace got some with his phone.......damn you Sticky for not coming down :chortle:

But the only reason I made Spoon take them was because my B-Stinger felt like it was only about 3" above the ground when I was at full draw.  Kstigall would be screwed :chortle:

and everyone's favorite....arrow in the target pictures  I am gonna start taking a lot more of these since everyone likes them so much....and here I thought I was the only one that loved them :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

the 15 14 getting worked over.....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> what kind of person would be so evil that they would shoot a wolf in the foot :noidea:
> 
> I'll tell you what kind of person......
> 
> and while were picking on my boy bubbleguts.....here is the pic to go with that 3D target Prag was talking about




Yep I'm an idiot, and set my sight wrong, but even with the 16 I wasn't out of it. If we would have finished the round I may have mounted the biggest comeback in DCWC history. Even with the 16 I was only down 2 or 3 points when we decided that getting a ride back was more important than finishing the round. I had more dots than everyone, but dot's only count if you don't drop any stupidity points:doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The Mad Grinner on the stake.....if I take a pic of him so you can see his face while he is at full draw I bet he is still grinning :chrotle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Yep I'm an idiot, and set my sight wrong, but even with the 16 I wasn't out of it. If we would have finished the round I may have mounted the biggest comeback in DCWC history. Even with the 16 I was only down 2 or 3 points when we decided that getting a ride back was more important than finishing the round. I had more dots than everyone, but dot's only count if you don't drop any stupidity points:doh:


No you wouldn't have.:nono: You were complaining 2 targets after the turn about it getting too dark to see thru your scope....I had plenty of light......and so did X hunter.....you weren't making up chit. :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*this post is dedicated to......*

The Mini Undertaker....aka bubbleguts....aka Usain Bolt at least when it comes to running for the bathroom....aka Bowgod....

but I think it's time for me to give him a new name 

The Human Kite......my man has complained multiple times this year when I have shot with him about getting blown around by the wind. We were on 55 or 60 on the back half on Sunday I am at full draw and he says...."man the wind caught my shirt and almost blew me over" I let down and said I'm done.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

would you look at the lean on this target......and yes the marker is on a slope......ukey: Jarlicker I am serious when I said I was bringing a little shovel next time.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

more of the 15-14.....

and a "wart"....just for f14 :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The practice range......

before people keep looking for more....I was beat on the back half  I didn't take many pics on the 2nd half on Sunday....sorry guys.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I think this was the 15....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

the last of the pics....hope you all enjoyed them. :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

oh but wait....there are a couple more.....

Jarlicker puts Chewie targets out on the front half.....we shot some targets...not many...I think I shot maybe 4 or 5 the entire weekend. Jarlicker watched me shoot a 10 on his deer on the 80 yd target from 66yds 

but the best target was the boar on the last target.....it was about 35/36 yds and you can't tell from the pics but there was a branch full of green little green distracting things about 8 yds in front of the target.....you basically had to aim at the top of them....after I shot a 10 and Spoon shot an 11 I told Grimace to not worry about the green stuff that his arrow would arc over them.....

well I don't know if Grimace thought I was pulling his leg or not.....and we haven't figured out if he was lucky his aim wasn't true center wise or that the target wasn't put together all the way anymore.....you be the judge 

but for the record....we told him the yardage and I did aim at the top of the salad


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> No you wouldn't have.:nono: You were complaining 2 targets after the turn about it getting too dark to see thru your scope....I had plenty of light......and so did X hunter.....you weren't making up chit. :chortle:


Dark or not I was 3 for 3 on the last 3 targets we shot. All I want is for you to quit bustin my ballz about all the stupid mistakes I made over the week end, and give credit where credit is due. Even with my stupid hat on I shot PDG. And even managed to accomplish a few of the goals I have been working on:shade:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

I didn't realize there was so much picture taking going on. Great pictures. BH & Prag should have been photographers instead of archers:smile:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> I didn't realize there was so much picture taking going on. Great pictures. BH & Prag should have been photographers instead of archers:smile:


I've got a few on my cell phone I need to download. I had my digital camera on me for the first round Saturday but never got around to using it, and I have come to the conclusion it is just to dang heavy. I need to get a smaller/simpler/lighter one to carry on the course.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Dark or not I was 3 for 3 on the last 3 targets we shot. All I want is for you to quit bustin my ballz about all the stupid mistakes I made over the week end, and give credit where credit is due. Even with my stupid hat on I shot PDG. And even managed to accomplish a few of the goals I have been working on:shade:


You didn't shoot a dot on the last target....none of us did :doh:

don't be going and getting all sensamative now :thumbs_do I only know of the wrong target and the missed set sight on the wolf....if you made more that's on you :chortle:

I gave you your props in person.....

oh and the sight wasn't a mistake....you got jumped on that one.....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You didn't shoot a dot on the last target....none of us did :doh:
> 
> don't be going and getting all sensamative now :thumbs_do I only know of the wrong target and the missed set sight on the wolf....if you made more that's on you :chortle:
> 
> I gave you your props in person.....


Yeah I did, I have the score card right here. The last target was the bear, that you, and X-hunter had to block the sun for me. None of us hit the fish, but I did hit the dot on the bear when we shot at it.

I know you gave me my props in person, but somehow I still end up the whipping boy when the stories hit AT lol.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah I did, I have the score card right here. The last target was the bear, that you, and X-hunter had to block the sun for me. None of us hit the fish, but I did hit the dot on the bear when we shot at it.
> 
> I know you gave me my props in person, but somehow I still end up the whipping boy when the stories hit AT lol.


He does have a point Hornet... anybody reading this that wasn't there would have assumed that you stomped him.. and well.. ya didn't..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah I did, I have the score card right here. The last target was the bear, that you, and X-hunter had to block the sun for me. None of us hit the fish, but I did hit the dot on the bear when we shot at it.
> 
> I know you gave me my props in person, but somehow I still end up the whipping boy when the stories hit AT lol.


oh yeah....forgot that was the last one....

your always gonna be the whipping boy....your my boy :wink:

and Bowgod shot good this weekend....he was consistent :clap:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> oh yeah....forgot that was the last one....
> 
> your always gonna be the whipping boy....your my boy :wink:
> 
> and Bowgod shot good this weekend....he was consistent :clap:


Thank you, that's all I wanted

I know I'm always gonna be your whipping boy, and I know I brought that one on myself. It's gonna take more than 1 day for me to get out of that one:angel:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> It's gonna take more than 1 day for me to get out of that one:angel:


Yes, it surely will.. :zip: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yes, it surely will.. :zip: :chortle: :wink:


ya' think :set1_thinking:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

As many of you know, my daughter Jennifer (Prag Jr) was not able to shoot with us this year due to knee surgery 9 days earlier; however, she did want to come out and see everyone and probably more than anything else, she wanted to get out of the house for a while.

Coming with her was Alcy, my grandson and Jr's friend Jason and his 2 children Sabrina & Noah.

Here are a few pix of their DCWC Extravaganza experience.

Jr, Alcy, Noah, Sabrina









Jason & Sabrina


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Time for some lessons from the "expert"

Noah is on the line









Now it's Sabrina's turn









Alcy to the line









A right handed Genesis shot left handed


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Some more from the "line"


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Mac & Alcy on the Segway



























Pa_P's turn


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

And I think Noah pretty much summed up the entire weekend on the ride home


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

That last one looks like Bowgod before he woke up and had to make his mad dash into the Burger King bathroom.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> ya' think :set1_thinking:


OK you haven't earned the right to smack talk me yet. At least Hornet, sticky, and Matty have a bowgod crispy (although I am up 3:1 on sticky). 

Your definitely shooting better this year, but I am still out in front of you, even with a week end full of brain farts


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yes, it surely will.. :zip: :chortle: :wink:


All jokes aside. Had we found a way to eliminate brain farts, and bad tempers Hornet, and I would have been battling in the 40's on Saturday. We both shot what could have been the game of our life, but we both made some really stupid rookie mistakes, and we both let our temper get the best of us on a target or 2. 
I think the race is on, Between you, hornet, and myself we all stand a good chance of getting into the 40's this season. But for now, I'm just staying focused on my overall goal for the year. So far I have been able to stay on top of it, and have been shooting rather consistently, and that's all I really wanted. After 2 years I figured it was time to determine exactly what kind of shooter I was. The jumpy scores shot over the last 2 years were starting to frustrate me. I couldn't tell if I was a mid 20's shooter, with bad days in the low teens (or even single digits) or was I a 510 shooter with good days in the mid 20's or low 30's? After the last few weeks it's safe to say I am a high 20's low 30's shooter for the time being. But at least I have an idea as to where I stand, and a foundation I can build on from here.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> OK you haven't earned the right to smack talk me yet. At least Hornet, sticky, and Matty have a bowgod crispy (although I am up 3:1 on sticky).
> 
> Your definitely shooting better this year, but I am still out in front of you, even with a week end full of brain farts


With the way you smack talked the last 2 years, anybody following really has a right to smack talk you...

Keep making excuses and worrying about who's in front of who...that should really help your shooting...

I'll admit, you seem to have had a significant transformation...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great pics folks. While there are some GREAT pictures in this thread you really can't appreciate how much fun we had unless you were there. I can't remember a time I had more fun than I did this weekend. I got to shoot with the Hornet, BG, Grimace, and X Hunter for the first time. What a blast. Looking forward to doing it again. 

I am still trying to find my game since this is the first year I have taken Field seriously. This weekend showed me some things that I need to work on and showed me where my game is now. A few tweaks here and there and I don't think being in the 40's is unrealistic. I mean I finished both rounds with a 17 on the 40 for crying out loud.:doh: Im just hoping to be a little deeper in the 30s by the Hillbilly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> With the way you smack talked the last 2 years, anybody following really has a right to smack talk you...
> 
> Keep making excuses and worrying about who's in front of who...that should really help your shooting...
> 
> I'll admit, you seem to have had a significant transformation...


That's because I decided to stop flapping my gums, and start shooting. If you read back through a lot of my posts from earlier this year I made it clear that I was taking a break from the smack talk game. I've always let myself get so caught up in everything else going on to really pay any attention to my own shooting. 
I haven't talked any smack yet this year, and don't really plan on it. Other than hooter matches I haven't even had a crispy on the line yet.

Besides the only 2 times I really put my foot in my mouth was with Hornet, and Matty. Sticky got me once, but I punished him the rest of the year for it. I'm trying real hard to keep my foot away from my mouth for the time being. I still cough up toe jam lint from my battle with hornet from time to timeukey: lol.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

With all the towers, timber, and lumber that place reminds me more of the obstacle course at Fort Bragg than any field course I've ever been to.:thumbs_up

Thank you both for the awesome pictures.:shade:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> With all the towers, timber, and lumber that place reminds me more of the obstacle course at Fort Bragg than any field course I've ever been to.:thumbs_up
> 
> Thank you both for the awesome pictures.:shade:


There is no better way to say it other than Jarlicker is on sick SOB.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Lol!!!!!*



IGluIt4U said:


> Yes, it surely will.. :zip: :chortle: :wink:


Can we say LIFETIME! LOL!! Looks like you all had a great time! I would have loved to been there!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Bobmuley said:


> With all the towers, timber, and lumber that place reminds me more of the obstacle course at Fort Bragg than any field course I've ever been to.:thumbs_up
> 
> Thank you both for the awesome pictures.:shade:


Just remember, what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger. :chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

All I know is I am glad that Jarlicker didn't know I was coming....I am sure if he did the course would have been set a little different at least one day.....

and after talking to him a bit I know there will be some new target sets in the near future....his mind never stops. You want to see how sick he is shoot the Hill with him and just listen to his ideas on target placement.....

I love it by the way....:chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> All I know is I am glad that Jarlicker didn't know I was coming....I am sure if he did the course would have been set a little different at least one day.....
> 
> and after talking to him a bit I know there will be some new target sets in the near future....his mind never stops. You want to see how sick he is shoot the Hill with him and just listen to his ideas on target placement.....
> 
> *I love it by the way*....:chortle:


I did too the first year of shooting with him, but after shooting side by side practically once a week for over 2 years, now it just makes me scared.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

ok.. have some time while at work so I am going to try and psot the few pics I have on my cell phone. Here's one of Hornet shooting the tower. I know he will be happy to see these. I am usually the photographer when I do stuff with my horses, so I have a million pics of my friends, but none of me. So I know how he feels.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

a few more.. can't take the time to narrarate them right now like Hornet, but getting the important part done.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

some more


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

more


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

last one.. sorry Spoons and SCarson, didn't get any of you shooting since we were shooting together, but Hornet got you already.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

You just had to take pics while I had my hat off. I never have to see that side of my head, so I forget just how bad it is back there


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for your pics, Grimace. Now Hornet won't feel left out:teeth:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> You just had to take pics while I had my hat off. I never have to see that side of my head, so I forget just how bad it is back there


lol.. now think of how I felt when I saw the pics from Norva.. the first time I saw how my gut looks at full draw.. ugh


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Thanks for your pics, Grimace. Now Hornet won't feel left out:teeth:


no problem at all.. I enjoy taking them. Just don't get to take as many as I would like. Since the game is new to me, I spend more time thinking about the next shot than I do taking a picture.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> no problem at all.. I enjoy taking them. Just don't get to take as many as I would like. Since the game is new to me, I spend more time thinking about the next shot than I do taking a picture.


That's understandable. I'm trying to think more about my next shot and talk less. It seems to be helping. Maybe I should just not talk at all, maybe my scores would be greatly improved


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> That's understandable. I'm trying to think more about my next shot and talk less. It seems to be helping. Maybe I should just not talk at all, maybe my scores would be greatly improved


hhmm.. I don't know you well enough to comment on what the other people in your group may think of that idea... lol


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

You guys kill me with laughter. Everyones worst fears are about to come true!DCWC just bought a backhoe, that means another one of my prayers have been answered. God is great!!!!!!!!!!!! You all can trust me when I say I will be fixing many of those footings you all enjoy some much and then some. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wish I can really tell each of you that attended how much fun I had having everyone here. Having most of your archery buddies gather all in one place doing what we all love to do so much. Shooting arrows, working on other peoples stuff (this is great because you are not working on your own junk. LOL) laughing, cutting up, eating, oh ya then there is ice cream. All weekend long. Life is good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> DCWC just bought a backhoe, that means another one of my prayers have been answered. God is great!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh my... GOD help us please! Hornet threatens to bring a small shovel with him next year and Jarlicker answers with a backhoe... thanks Hornet!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

be afraid, be VERY AFRAID.

Joe, and a backhoe can only spell trouble. The best point brought up all week end was "can you imagine if jarlicker ever got his hands on any real land to work with" now he ain't got to get his hands on it, as he can make it himself lol.

Next year ought to be interesting.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

hhmm.. I'm thinking if Dion works things right, he could come out on top next year. He needs to have a leg made 2" longer than the one he has and one 2" shorter.. that way he can choose which of the three works best for him depending on his footing...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I think I am officially terrified. As soon as I start to get used to the terrain, Joe has to go off and change things.

God help us all.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

:set1_thinking: Joe with a backhoe...I can already predict a good story...

Throw in a goat and you'll have a real


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> hhmm.. I don't know you well enough to comment on what the other people in your group may think of that idea... lol


The group I shoot with on Thur. evenings (Treaton, SCarson, Sarge) would probably love it or think I'm sick or something. I'll have to try it and see what happens


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> You guys kill me with laughter. Everyones worst fears are about to come true!DCWC just bought a backhoe, that means another one of my prayers have been answered. God is great!!!!!!!!!!!! You all can trust me when I say I will be fixing many of those footings you all enjoy some much and then some. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I wish I can really tell each of you that attended how much fun I had having everyone here. Having most of your archery buddies gather all in one place doing what we all love to do so much. Shooting arrows, working on other peoples stuff (this is great because you are not working on your own junk. LOL) laughing, cutting up, eating, oh ya then there is ice cream. All weekend long. Life is good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Archery will never be the same. I'm sure your definition of "fixing those footings" is far different than the average person:shade: Lord help us all. The Evil One is alive and well


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> ok.. have some time while at work so I am going to try and psot the few pics I have on my cell phone. Here's one of Hornet shooting the tower. I know he will be happy to see these. I am usually the photographer when I do stuff with my horses, so I have a million pics of my friends, but none of me. So I know how he feels.


You've got that right. I have posted probably 1000+ pics over the past couple years and only gotten a handful of me....and most of those were posted by Sticky  It's nice to see pics of me once in awhile....it let's me see form tweaks or at least see that I am consistently do the same thing wrong every time :wink: 




BOWGOD said:


> You just had to take pics while I had my hat off. I never have to see that side of my head, so I forget just how bad it is back there


 I saw that one pic and was like WOW....I think that was when I told you to put your hat back on so I would stop getting all that glare :chrotle: :wink:




jarlicker said:


> You guys kill me with laughter. Everyones worst fears are about to come true!DCWC just bought a backhoe, that means another one of my prayers have been answered. God is great!!!!!!!!!!!! You all can trust me when I say I will be fixing many of those footings you all enjoy some much and then some. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I wish I can really tell each of you that attended how much fun I had having everyone here. Having most of your archery buddies gather all in one place doing what we all love to do so much. Shooting arrows, working on other peoples stuff (this is great because you are not working on your own junk. LOL) laughing, cutting up, eating, oh ya then there is ice cream. All weekend long. Life is good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:faint: Everyone needs to be afraid....be very afraid.....I can only imagine what your going to be working on. :doh: I bet the front half won't be as flat the next time I see it that's for sure :chortle:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> The group I shoot with on Thur. evenings (Treaton, SCarson, Sarge) would probably love it or think I'm sick or something. I'll have to try it and see what happens


I challenge you to do it...because I know you can't...:wink: besides, why would you even want to try:noidea:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I challenge you to do it...because I know you can't...:wink: besides, why would you even want to try:noidea:


It wouldn't be as much fun if I didn't talk and you're right...I don't think I could really do it. Part of shooting is having fun:smile:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> It wouldn't be as much fun if I didn't talk and you're right...I don't think I could really do it. Part of shooting is having fun:smile:


Wish I could come shoot with you guys tonight, but Alex has a track meet...

Planning on bringing the boys by the Moo-tel for some fishing and flinging tomorrow though...

Got the new "Evil bunny" almost set up at S+w for 5/22...we need to shoot there one of these Thursdays...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Wish I could come shoot with you guys tonight, but Alex has a track meet...
> 
> Planning on bringing the boys by the Moo-tel for some fishing and flinging tomorrow though...
> 
> Got the new "Evil bunny" almost set up at S+w for 5/22...we need to shoot there one of these Thursdays...


Sounds good. We can break in your new "evil" bunny. You're been around Jarlicker tooooo long. Now we have to worry about your evilness

Treaton mentioned having people over to shoot on Sat. Perhaps we'll see you then.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Wish I could come shoot with you guys tonight, but Alex has a track meet...
> 
> Planning on bringing the boys by the Moo-tel for some fishing and flinging tomorrow though...
> 
> Got the new "Evil bunny" almost set up at S+w for 5/22...we need to shoot there one of these Thursdays...





LoneEagle0607 said:


> Sounds good. We can break in your new "evil" bunny. You're been around Jarlicker tooooo long. Now we have to worry about your evilness
> 
> Treaton mentioned having people over to shoot on Sat. Perhaps we'll see you then.


Are we still gonna have the 5/15 shoot at Yadkin that is on the schedule?? Please tell me yes. I've got a bunch of stuff to do tomorrow so I can't make it but was definitely gonna be there next weekend.

Help?!?


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> Are we still gonna have the 5/15 shoot at Yadkin that is on the schedule?? Please tell me yes. I've got a bunch of stuff to do tomorrow so I can't make it but was definitely gonna be there next weekend.
> 
> Help?!?





Tonight, tomorrow, next week, next weekend..........did you really have to ask?:cow:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treaton said:


> Tonight, tomorrow, next week, next weekend..........did you really have to ask?:cow:


I just wanted to make sure. I know all you need is an excuse and it really doesn't even need to be a good one.

I am looking forward to coming up there next weekend. Now I just need to figure out where there is. 

Anybody want to meet me in Greensboro and let me follow???


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I just wanted to make sure. I know all you need is an excuse and it really doesn't even need to be a good one.
> 
> I am looking forward to coming up there next weekend. Now I just need to figure out where there is.
> 
> Anybody want to meet me in Greensboro and let me follow???


I'll meet you somewhere and you can jump in the car with me if you like...I'll give you a quick stop at S+W so you can find that too...

Remember...at tghe moo-tel, they only shoot on days that end in "Y"


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> I'll meet you somewhere and you can jump in the car with me if you like...I'll give you a quick stop at S+W so you can find that too...
> 
> Remember...at the moo-tel, they only shoot on days that end in "Y"


I know where S&W is. Been there before, just didn't see any Field targets there that day.:dontknow:

Thanks Sarge. I might be able to meet you in High Point too. I can get to one just as easy as the other unless you got to go through GSO to get to the Mootel.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I know where S&W is. Been there before, just didn't see any Field targets there that day.:dontknow:
> 
> Thanks Sarge. I might be able to meet you in High Point too. I can get to one just as easy as the other unless you got to go through GSO to get to the Mootel.


I'll call you and we can work out the details next week...

Was probably before I built the range...It took me almost 2 years to get it finished...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I'll call you and we can work out the details next week...
> 
> *Was probably before I built the range*...It took me almost 2 years to get it finished...


That OR Spoon didn't know what a "field" target looked like. :shade:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That OR Spoon didn't know what a "field" target looked like. :shade:


:set1_rolf2::wink: At least he has been educated and is now hooked


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I'll call you and we can work out the details next week...
> 
> Was probably before I built the range...It took me almost 2 years to get it finished...


Spoon13, DON'T let Sarge lead you the wrong way. You know he is beginning to think like Jarlicker with "evil bunnies" on his course.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> I'll call you and we can work out the details next week...
> 
> Was probably before I built the range...It took me almost 2 years to get it finished...





pragmatic_lee said:


> That OR Spoon didn't know what a "field" target looked like. :shade:


Or it could have been that I just wasn't looking. Some of the butts should have been there but it wasn't what I did so I didn't notice. But alas, things have changed.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Or it could have been that I just wasn't looking. Some of the butts should have been there but it wasn't what I did so I didn't notice. But alas, things have changed.


It woulda' been hard not to notice...The first 4 targets are along the woodline where you pull in, and the Bunny was right across from the "clubhouse"...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Spoon13, DON'T let Sarge lead you the wrong way. You know he is beginning to think like Jarlicker with "evil bunnies" on his course.


No kidding, plus he already had a target with a "DEVIL HOLE" right in front of the yardage stakes.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> No kidding, plus he already had a target with a "DEVIL HOLE" right in front of the yardage stakes.


There's a critter hole right around from this one too...I'm guessing its where the bugger from the 45 yarder went when he got tired of us trampling all over the roof of his house...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Spoon13, DON'T let Sarge lead you the wrong way. You know he is beginning to think like Jarlicker with "evil bunnies" on his course.


Evil bunnies. Reminds me of Monty Python and the Search for the Holy Grail.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Evil bunnies. Reminds me of Monty Python and the Search for the Holy Grail.


Just BEWARE!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Evil bunnies. Reminds me of Monty Python and the Search for the Holy Grail.


Taketh ye' the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Just BEWARE!!


Es got really big nippers!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Taketh ye' the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch...


Count to three, not 2 nor 4, but three.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

